# Tom , Pride Of Yorkshire!



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2022)

Pidcock takes the UK first Senior World Championship

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/spo...in-the-world-cyclo-cross-championship-3547886
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/60176876


There'll be celebrations in Leeds, particularly Roundhay where he's from
It was a nice coincidence that he won his Junior World Championship 25 years after Hammond....... who won it in Roundhay Park!



I'n certainly not denigrating Zoe Backstedts wonderful achievement by writing this


----------



## matticus (31 Jan 2022)

Couldnt quite believe it - a BRIT winning the World CX! And we won TWO categories!

(interesting to see Pidcock carrying a bottle - and using it several times. I've never seen a bottle in a CX race - my frame doesn't even have the bosses. INEOS Marginal Gains??)


----------



## dan_bo (31 Jan 2022)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2022)

It was the superman position wot did it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2022)

@matticus

I was surprised by that, but in the (Eurosport) commentary, it did state that present regulations (not sure if just in UCI sanctioned races?) don’t allow a bottle to be passed over
If a rider wants another bottle, they have to pit & change bike!!


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It was the superman position wot did it.


I wonder if he could have been DQ'ed for it.


----------



## cougie uk (31 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> Couldnt quite believe it - a BRIT winning the World CX! And we won TWO categories!
> 
> (interesting to see Pidcock carrying a bottle - and using it several times. I've never seen a bottle in a CX race - my frame doesn't even have the bosses. INEOS Marginal Gains??)


Watching his cross races over the last few weeks he has seemed to need a bit of energy in the closing laps. That course was perfect for having a bottle. 
And looked like the bike had a double chainset? You'd not get away with that on most euro cross courses.


----------



## matticus (1 Feb 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @matticus
> 
> I was surprised by that, but in the (Eurosport) commentary, it did state that present regulations (not sure if just in UCI sanctioned races?) don’t allow a bottle to be passed over
> If a rider wants another bottle, they have to put & change bike!!


I certainly wasn't aware of that reg - I'm not much of a Rules Lawyer anyway, plus it's just never been an issue at races I've ridden or spectated.
(I've done *one* race in September when it was so warm I did want a drink, but it was no hardship to manage without - only 40minute races for us, and an hour would probably have been ok.)

(For those with even less CX knowledge than me:
- the races are generally in cold weather, and
- bottle cages can be an impediment to carrying the bike (and are somewhere else to gather mud).
So very few race frames will have them. )

I didn't notice the double chainset @cougie uk !

EDIT: there ya go https://www.cyclingweekly.com/produ...ed-for-sundays-cyclocross-world-championships : a front changer and a bottle cage. They'll be all the rage when September rolls around!


----------



## Alex321 (1 Feb 2022)

matticus said:


> I certainly wasn't aware of that reg - I'm not much of a Rules Lawyer anyway, plus it's just never been an issue at races I've ridden or spectated.
> (I've done *one* race in September when it was so warm I did want a drink, but it was no hardship to manage without - only 40minute races for us, and an hour would probably have been ok.)
> 
> (For those with even less CX knowledge than me:
> ...


That was a fairly unusual cyclocross race, with no mud or sand. I didn't see anybody change a bike during the race at all, although the pit crews were standing ready with them.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Feb 2022)

How to stop 8 Belgians tactically attacking you...ride straight off the front

Chapeau!


----------



## cougie uk (1 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> That was a fairly unusual cyclocross race, with no mud or sand. I didn't see anybody change a bike during the race at all, although the pit crews were standing ready with them.


Reminded me of razzing round the park at the end of a long hot summer. Definitely not a normal criss course but that doesn't take anything away from his win.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Feb 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Reminded me of razzing round the park at the end of a long hot summer. Definitely not a normal criss course but that doesn't take anything away from his win.



When you see the competitors in short sleeves and shorts, no gloves, drinking during the race, then you wonder what you are actually watching. I think the weather and course suited Tom, but wouldn't have bet against him winning in any conditions with that field.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2022)

There is a Summer series in Yorkshire, as well as the archetypal winter CX series


----------



## matticus (1 Feb 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There is a Summer series in Yorkshire,


How can you tell?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2022)

matticus said:


> How can you tell?



The mud & rain are warmer


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There is a Summer series in Yorkshire, as well as the archetypal winter CX series





matticus said:


> How can you tell?


We had a *proper drought here in 1995* you know!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> (interesting to see Pidcock carrying a bottle - and using it several times. I've never seen a bottle in a CX race - my frame doesn't even have the bosses. INEOS Marginal Gains??)


My first CX bike didn't have bosses either
it was a ex team-bike (Reynolds 653), from Paul Milnes, who sponsored (at the time) Bradford Olympic


BrumJim said:


> When you see the competitors in short sleeves and shorts, no gloves, drinking during the race, then you wonder what you are actually watching. I think the weather and course suited Tom, but wouldn't have bet against him winning in any conditions with that field.


I know
I've raced CX, where I've had a t-shirt on, with a long-sleeve club-jersey, over it, full-finger gloves & still not really got warm until a couple of laps into the race, and, in a similar state, at fell-races
Although, in both circumstances, I've always worn shorts - no 'longs'

Some summer CXs in Yorkshire are bone-dry (2008; Huddersfield New College?)




Others are 'mud-fests'!
Cleckheaton Whitechapel School




And, a good old muddy winter event!!
Temple Newsam (Leeds) 91. or 92?





And as stated, even some fell-races were ran in longer kit!
(these were before I joined a running club)

2010
'Stanbury Splash'



'Trunce'
(must've been a bit warmer)



Holme-Moss Fell-Race
(18 miles, & the hardest thing I've ever done, on foot)


----------



## Alex321 (15 Jul 2022)

I saw this thread had been updated, and expected it would be about his TdF stage win on Alp D'Huez yesterday 

Is Tom Pidcock a British equivalent of Wout Van Aert?


----------



## matticus (15 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Is Tom Pidcock a British equivalent of Wout Van Aert?



He's slightly smaller.

Back to warm/dry CX races ... a summer series has just started in Milton Keynes. Think about doing an hour's race off-road - so minimal cooling draft - in this week's weather!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Is Tom Pidcock a British equivalent of Wout Van Aert?





matticus said:


> He's slightly smaller.


Where '_slightly_' is defined as 20 cm (~8 inches) in height and 20 kg (~44 pounds/3 stone 2 pounds) in weight!


----------



## Peter Salt (15 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Where '_slightly_' is defined as 20 cm (~8 inches) in height and 20 kg (~44 pounds/3 stone 2 pounds) in weight!


Pretty sure each of his balls is circa 20kg, descending like he did.


----------

